# Looking for collegues of my dad, Alan Thomson, Ben Line



## Thomo1966 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi,

I'm looking for anyone who may have known my dad Alan Thomson during his time with Ben Line. He was with them for many years finally as Chief Engineer before transferring to their drilling company Atlantic Drilling in the late 70's after an operation on his back.

He is not so spry as he used to be and has missed the last couple of annual reunions in Edinburgh due to ill health and could do with some cheering up.

I've found lots of photos of ships he used to sail on that I will print off and take round to him.

Anyone who has any stories of photos would be most appreciated.

Peter Thomson


----------



## forthbridge (Jun 28, 2007)

I remember your dad well. I will send you a private messge when i can figure out how to do it after i get back from London.

David Toshack


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Peter* and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Mike Hemmington (Jan 22, 2012)

*Alan Thompson*

Hi Peter, Yes I think I remember your Dad, if I'm right he was the 2 engr on the Benattow (65/66) I at the time was a junior engr, mention to your dad if he remembers stopping the engineers tap in Rotterdam. We had been accused by the Dutch Officers of throwing empty beer cans at the Dutch submarine in the next drydock, in actual fact it wasn't us Ben Line boys who petled empties at the sub', we had given the subs' sailors a case of beer, they must have gone down aft of their sub' drunk the beer and tried to get rid of the evidence by chucking the emties out via the aft torpedo tube. However not wishing to cause a scene we took it on the chin.

Regards to you and your Dad.

Mike


----------

